# [SOLVED] ugnza



## grale (Apr 22, 2012)

Hi, 

i upgraded my OS to vista 32bit yesterday on my Panasonic CF-52.

Well, i cant seem to find the driver for a device called "UGNZA"

All my searches have come up with nothing, except it could be bluetooth or usb realted. 

Please help!

Regards


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ugnza*

What is the full model number from the sticker under the bottom?

Are there any Bluetooth drivers/software listed for your model?


----------



## grale (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: ugnza*

Full model no: CF-52CCABVBE

Regards


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ugnza*

Have you tried installing the Bluetooth Stack driver?

Official Support Download Center of the Drivers, Manuals and FAQs | TOUGHBOOK | TOUGHPAD | Panasonic Global Notebook PC


----------



## grale (Apr 22, 2012)

*Re: ugnza*

Hi, thanks!!!! it worked.

I had a feeling it might be the BT stack but gave up having spent hrs!!!

Funny, that i was on the panasonic page viewing BT stacks when i found this website. lol.

Thanks again!!!!


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: ugnza*

Your Welcome. Glad you got it sorted.


----------

